# Toll free, but which way?



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We are heading down to Ken's meet in Denia & Calpe, (Spain) soon, and are aware of the toll free routes on the way, taking in Millau.
What we can't decide upon though, is whether to go via *Boulogne, Abbeville, and Rouen* (been that way before), or to go via *Lille, Saint Quentin, and east of Paris*, bypassing all towns and cities. :wink:

Are there any preferences, (or reservations) for the latter route, from the more experienced France travellers please, before we finalise our choice of Aires?

Thanks in advance,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. There will be two MHs travelling together, hence the need to get it right.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Jock & Rita

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

This is the cheapest and shortest route and one we use, we will be traveling this way in April.


We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.

Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.

We will be traveling this route at the begining of April.

Hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Many thanks Ray.
We've only ever gone as far as Poitiers on that route.

No supporters for the *Lille, Saint Quentin, and east of Paris route* then?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I've always been through or west of Paris but was intending to go 'round the East on our next France visit in April. It's probably 6 of one and half dozen of the other but I thought we'd have a change this time. 

So hope you go the East route and if you do, please let us know how you get on. We're going down to Beziers for a week and then might pop into Spain depending on time.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BwB said:


> I've always been through or west of Paris but was intending to go 'round the East on our next France visit in April. It's probably 6 of one and half dozen of the other but I thought we'd have a change this time.
> 
> So hope you go the East route and if you do, please let us know how you get on. We're going down to Beziers for a week and then might pop into Spain depending on time.


Hi BwB,

If we do use that route, it won't be until April 7th/8th, and I cannot be sure of a WiFi signal at overnight stops, but if I can recommend it, I'll try to post on here where possible.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Ahh, ok. Well I won't be too long after you heading south. As soon as the Easter rush is clear it'll be chocks away! Can't wait.

Hope you're journey goes well - I'll compare notes with you as wifi becomes available


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



JockandRita said:


> No supporters for the *Lille, Saint Quentin, and east of Paris route* then?


It would be my preferred route, but of course it depends on how much time for sight-seeing you want to spend on the way:

Lille is a very interesting city. If you are on a diet, then under all circumstances avoid the Patisserie Meert! :wink:

I have never been to the city of Saint-Quentin, which is probably worth a visit as well.

Personally, I find the landscape south of Saint-Quentin a bit dull. This does not change until you enter Burgundy. (I guess that you do not want to traverse the eastern suburbs of Paris.) Admittedly, Burgundy is one of my favourite areas in france. Not only because of the local wine.

Auxerre is also very much worth a visit. From there you can follow the river Yonne, either the slow way on the banks, or, faster, over the hills on the N151. Clamecy has not much to offer for sights, but has a decent aire (provided they have fixed the service point meanwhile ...).

Hope that helps a bit!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks Gerhard.

We will be bypassing the towns mentioned en-route to Spain, and thought that it may be a good alternative to the *Boulogne/Abbeyville/Rouene* route.

I can't risk being charged Class 4 on the Peage, although others in a 9 mtr Brustner came back through France two weeks ago, and were only charged Class 2 all the way. 8O

As we will be on the A77, we may overnight at >>this aire<<, which isn't far from the one you linked to Gerhard.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Although I can understand your desire to avoid toll roads I have come to the conclusion after many such drives that a few are more than worth it in terms of time, frustration and hold-ups. 

I use the toll road from Bologne to Abbeville (€11.80 for my 7.3m Hobby 600), toll road around Tours (€1.80), around Poitiers (€4.70) and then the final stretch from near Dax to the Spanish border (€6)

David


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi David

I see your point David, not wishing to sound like a tight git, but at the cost of 48.60euros for a return trip and generally the toll road is the longest route, I would prefer to put it to the price of the fuel.
The other we take in to consideration is that we only drive at around 60mph so unless you are in a hurry or trying to squeeze a long trip in to a two week break then what’s the point. Yes you can get held up a little but once we leave our front door we are on holiday so we chill out and take easy.
So it’s up to the individual you pay your money and make your own choice.
Good luck and stay safe.
Regards
Ray


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Ray

I would not disagree with your view. My point really is that it is not just a choice between a toll and a non-toll route. You can strategically use a few bits of toll road and it can make a big difference, not just in time but also in having a relaxing journey. Especially at what I think is a reasonable £20 each way.

David


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

When we still lived in the UK and visited France, the East of Paris option was always our preferred route, then head for Clermont Ferrand and the A75 (toll free motorway) which will allow you to take in the Millau viaduct (if you choose but toll quite heavy).
Generally I'm with you ref toll roads I avoid them like the plague and nowadays the alternatives (N or D) miss most of the hold ups that were the only reason to use them in the past as most villages and towns have a ring road of some sort.
If using the A75 option it's now very easy to pick up the N9 and follow toll free into Spain.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jock

Just follow your nose (head roughly S-SW) and enjoy the journey !!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks all for your replies.

If we could be guaranteed Class 2 tolls, as opposed to Class 4 tolls, we would consider using parts of the Peage. Our friends in their MH following us, will be able to get away with Class 1, (Blue Badge holders).

Yes, the A75 is looking favourite, and the Millau Viaduct will have to be viewed from underneath, due to the €30 charge just to cross it.  

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------

